
A Couple of My Rules for Startups - drm237
http://www.blogmaverick.com/2008/03/09/my-rules-for-startups/
======
kingnothing
"2. If you have an exit strategy, its not an obsession."

That doesn't make sense to me. Why are those two things mutually exclusive?

"7. No offices."

Beyond privacy, which is great because I don't want someone looking over my
shoulder all day long, offices provide a quieter environment than an open
floor plan. All of us here are paid to think, and the best thinking is
accomplished in a quiet environment; it is not done in a room full of whirring
electronics, phone calls, water cooler chat, et. al.

~~~
noonespecial
Ugh. He misspelled espresso _expresso_ too. Pet peeve. I guess that proves he
followed his own advice!

I also disagree. If an espresso machine makes your office a nicer place to
work for your employees, get two. The extra productivity from happy employees
is more than worth it and it clearly shows that you went the extra mile for
your employees.

~~~
mixmax
It's interesting to note how most hackers are obsessed with grammar and
spelling. On some forums there would be a flamewar for this mistake.

I like it though, it shows attention to detail and it makes it more enjoyable
to read sites like HN.

~~~
pchristensen
It's hard not to be picky if you've spent a lot of time with a compiler.

~~~
mixmax
Yes I presume compilers reading programs are more picky than investors reading
businessplans.

Investors don't crash if you miss a semicolon.

